# Escape Velocity (Juggernaut, Zebra 2, Action Strings)



## JKOL (Jul 26, 2013)

I got Juggernaut and Action Strings yesterday and made a quick hybrid track.
I used Juggernaut mostly for the impacts/hits/risers and layering synths with Zebra 2.

[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F102763976&secret_url=false[/flash]


----------



## soundtraktechnoid (Jul 26, 2013)

Nicely done! and i bet using those libraries it took you no time at all to compose it


----------



## RiffWraith (Jul 26, 2013)

Very nice! I like the mixture of hybrid elements with the orchestral stuff.

But here's the problem: even if you didn't say that you used AS, I would have known. As with some of the Evolve patches, the AS patches are becoming very recognizable, and it's actually distracting from the music. You may want to try layering some spic/stac notes from some other lib(s) - if done properly, that would probablly help.

However, all in all, this is a very good track.

Cheers.


----------



## Mike Marino (Jul 26, 2013)

Ah, very cool stuff. Totally agree with Riff as well. Layer in some other short strings with AS. It'll help take away things being so recognizable (as Riff stated) as well as thicken things up a bit and make them pop a bit more. cool stuff!

- Mike


----------



## JKOL (Jul 27, 2013)

Thanks for the feedback everyone.

I lowered the Action Strings by a few db's and layered them with CS2's violins staccatissimo patch. 
They're still recognizable, but hopefully slightly less distracting.


----------



## soundtraktechnoid (Jul 27, 2013)

Yeah, the AS patches are very recognizable, agreed. Post a new link to what you came up with after layer it. We'd be interested to hear that


----------

